# elle a eu ta sœur



## freetofly

Salve, dovrei tradurre la seguente frase ma ho qualche dubbio sulla parte dopo la virgola:

'Mme a rappelé ce matin, elle a eu ta soeur'' ? 


La signora ha richiamato stamattina, *ha risposto tua sorella*?

Grazie in anticipo per i vostri commenti.

R.


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Salve, freetofly, io non trovo meglio (ma sono francese)


----------



## albyz

ciao fretofly,
senza contesto è difficile da tradurre. Potrebbe anche essere "...., ha sentito tua sorella?" (la signora e la sorella si sono sentite?)
Poco probabile, ma potrebbe anche voler dire "..., ha fregato tuo sorella?"
La tua soluzione sembra in ogni caso la più probabile


----------



## Fooler

albyz said:


> ciao fretofly,
> senza contesto è difficile da tradurre. Potrebbe anche essere "...., ha sentito tua sorella?" (la signora e tua sorella si sono sentite?)



E' quello che interpreto anche io, cioé _ha avuto/parlato a_ tua sorella al telefono ? (se ha richiamato)


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Trovare la buona parola in Italiano non è facile per me, ma posso spiegare questo "elle a eu"
Vuole dire che quando la signora ha richiamato, è la sorella che ha risposto. 
Fooler propone "ha avuto" che mi sembra perfetto.


----------



## Necsus

freetofly said:


> 'Mme a rappelé ce matin, elle a eu ta soeur''


Perdonatemi, Fooler e LCdA, non credo che "ha avuto tua sorella" in italiano possa avere il significato detto. Normalmente io direi "la signora ha telefonato/chiamato di nuovo stamattina, *le *ha risposto/ ha parlato *con* tua sorella?"


----------



## Pietruzzo

Si potrebbe anche dire "La signora ha richiamato stamattina, ha trovato tua sorella?


----------



## Fooler

Necsus said:


> Perdonatemi, Fooler e LCdA, non credo che "ha avuto tua sorella" in italiano possa avere il significato detto. Normalmente io direi "la signora ha telefonato/chiamato di nuovo stamattina, *le *ha risposto/ ha parlato *con* tua sorella?"


Certo anche io.  L'ho interpretato nel senso moooolto colloquiale di _ha avuto _(al telefono)


----------

